# nailed a redhead(w/ freckles) and a brunette w/ the SABO Sight



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

there is no, "three's a crowd" mentality here. the more the merrier and if they come to party, they will be shot at.

the first "cool" front of bow season found me huddled in tripod ducking the persimmon branches that wildly rocked in the wind around my head. the mercury had dropped into the mid 60's for the first time in 6 months in Duvall County and I hoped the cool air would entice one of the mature bucks out for a nibble of corn. no such luck, but the piggies were out in full force. so early in fact that i tried using a green laser light on the pigs. the light was bright enough to make shadows and the pigs soon fled. a minutes later enough light filtered in through the cloud cover to allow me to make out a pig when my arrow was drawn. my nocturnal briefly flashed as it left the bow string only to short out, most likely from the collection of blood and dirt on the light from animals past. the Nocturnal did flicker as it connected with the lower shoulder of the black mass of pig with a crunch. the pig squealed and lurched forward into the brush. a minute later i heard some gargling noises as the pig expired.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i continued my statue like vigilance for "old big boy" to no avail. two more pigs returned close to 830 am and the "red head with freckles" fed much to close to my concealed position for her safety. a quick shuttle t lock through the lungs and that pig was porked. enter Macy Chop. my 8 month old understudy to Slice. when we got the dog, Kim wanted to use a "cute and femine" name. I wanted something that went with my Slice & Dice (deceased from snake) naming scheme. we compromised. 

chop had been on some trails before with Slice including a doe the previous evening. the doe was hard hit, but alive 20 minutes later when the dogs found her. the doe broke and ran about 200 yards up the hill before expiring. my jack russells were attempting to take all the credit for that kill. i had noticed that Chop was only doing fair on her trailing. she seemed to yield to Slice. 

I decided the red headed pig would be solo work for Chop, and she performed well without any distractions from the alpha b!tch.

Slice meanwhile was locked in the truck and was slightly upset that we didn't allow her the honors. Chop worked a nice trail that had several unexpected turns before finding the downed sow. kudos to Chop. my buddy in the truck then released Slice who covered the 120 yards in about 8 seconds. Next we went on a much shorter trail to my first pig, who only managed to run 15 yards before his heart gave out...


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the color on the red hog! Looks like she has nice a razor on her too


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

I almost feel like I was there! Thanks!


----------



## skiffman33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice shootin with your destroyer... I've already put down an eight pointer this month w/ my bowtech assassin but have yet to have any hogs come in to my setup... happy pig roast to you & yours!! -- skiffman33 from over in canyon lake


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Keep the stories comin. You're gettin me pumped up for this weekend


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

skiffman33 said:


> Nice shootin with your destroyer... I've already put down an eight pointer this month w/ my bowtech assassin but have yet to have any hogs come in to my setup... happy pig roast to you & yours!! -- skiffman33 from over in canyon lake


keep after them, i'm sure there are pigs not too far away that need killin'.


----------

